# Nanny jobs



## annakagenya (Jul 30, 2014)

Can someone tell me which agencies help in placement of nannies, aupairs or baby sitters in Germany.from kenya.
Please advise


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

We did discuss it a short while ago:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...many/487578-looking-become-nanny-germany.html


----------

